# Experience with Weapons



## Chief2387 (Dec 16, 2015)

This may be to broad and I may make two threads for gun and blade.

I'm not asking what you own. I don't like the idea of posting online what guns you own for the world to see.
It just screams not wise to me.

Anyway this thread is about what you have owned and by your experience what you would prefer to own be it for home defense, plinking, just because, etc.

For example; I'm comfortable saying I own a Ruger Single Six revolver. It's a peacemaker style. I haven't fired it, yet but all review are this is a good gun. 
Reliable, powerful with the .22 mag. Though by my understanding it's not a home defense fire arm. Not that it wouldn't be good as a home defense arm. 
But you load it with a plate the slides out, while the cylinder stays in place. However, this can be viewed as a blessing as it forces you to slow down and pick you shots.
This gun is accurate and reliable being sold since 1953 is still popular. It's probably the best trainer for Beginners to intermediate shooter; it uses .22LR/.22Mag round which are cheap compared to other gun rounds. Also, you can easily swap the two Cylinders by simple pressing a button just forward of the cylinder, pullling the cylinder housing pin out, and swapping the cylinders. You don't see that kind of simplicity these days.

I can get bullets for anywhere from $7.00-$14.00 though mag rounds are a little harder to come by.
The gun itself looks to be asking $350 to $450 used to $450 to $600 used.

Note: 1973 and they change the trigger and hammer by adding a transfer bar mechanism which prevent the hammer from making contact with the firing pin. 
1973 and earlier the hammer had four cocking positions when pulling it back.

Prior to 1973 
First **** position- Fully down
Second **** position- Safe
Third **** postion- releases cylinder to spin for reloading.
last is firing position.

1973 and after.
The cylinder spins with hammer in fully down position. (-much safer with the cylinder bar.)

It is used in competition shooting to great effect with barrel length options from 4-5/8", 6-1/2" and 9-1/2"

Note I could be wrong with the date of the mechanism switch. I'll do more research and edit later if so.

Anyway this is a superb gun for any collection.


Now I would like to learn what firearms y'all are familiar with. It don't have to be a review like I posted though it does help show why you love said gun or whatever weapon your posting.


----------



## Torch (Dec 16, 2015)

What weapons basically come down to is, what is it's intended purpose?, how comfortable and able that you can handle it and how much training you have with them. .22lr is great for plinking ,training and target shooting and then from there there's thousands of articles and opinions on which ammo, fire arm etc is "best". This could turn into a Ford vs Chevy vs Ram discussion. Find out what you want to do with a gun. Go to a range where you can rent and get training for it and see what works best for you. I had/have Cz's,HPs,1911's,H&K's,Berettas,Smith&Wessons,Ruger's,Glocks,Springfield XD series,Walthers,Sigs. All are different, all have their plus and minus's, I tend to like CZ's,Beretta's,XD's,1911s and Sigs for semi's, for revolvers I prefer Smiths.


----------



## Chief2387 (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Torch. I agree completely. Also, keep in mind with all people are different, some people are smaller than others some have different hand sizes. While a Beretta is a quality fire arm it does require a somewhat bigger hand to use. There's also the tactical mentality. Do I want volumn of fire and quick reload a 1911 or a Glock type pistol will fit that role or do want reliability, accuracy and high power with a revolver like the Ruger mentioned. It is a debate, but one I feel needs to be asked to clarify the myths of the gun going around. Education clarifies cloudy subject and this is definitely one of those.

Which is the point of the thread. I want to shed light on what guns people have used and what their experiences has led them to feel on the matter. More specifically I want know what guns people generally like and what kind of quarks they've experienced and what they did to compensate. Although, I realize there are website dedicated to this. There really isn't any discussion really on those sites. This is a chance to do that. Though I do hope we can be civil about it as this is a hot button issue.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 16, 2015)

The changes to the Ruger (and many other types) is due to a "drop" issue. This is to take into consideration that the weapon may be dropped and in such a manner, that the hammer strikes the ground and the energy is transferred directly from hammer to firing pin, creating a potential for an AD.

This is one of the reasons why several pistols, like the Colt 1911A1 cannot be sold new in California, because of that "drop test" failure.

As far as a .22 wheelgun goes, I have an older H&R "Marshal", which has a 9 round cylinder chambered for .22 mag/.22LR/.22 short and is alot of fun to plink with.

For home defense, it all depends on the situation and where I may be at during such an occasion. There's a S&W 39-2 9mm available, as well as a Rock Island 1911 .45 or a Ruger GP100 .357 revolver or even a military issue Remington squareback autoloader...

There's also several other items that could be used for home defense like a hardwood practice Katana sitting by the bed (that would probably be the most gratifying out of all of the options, to be honest).


----------



## rochie (Dec 16, 2015)

As a Brit owning firearms is a big no, no.

I would love a .22 rimfire but i would also love the spare time to warrent owning one !
All my experiance is military issued weapons, learned to shoot with a Lee Enfield No 4, have a bit of experience with a Bren gun then the L1A1 and L7A2 gpmg (mag 60 ?), Browning Hi Power and sterling L2A3 smg.

When visiting a friend in Santa Rosa about 10 years ago his Dad owned a Baretta M9 and we went to a range and was very pleased with my performance with it even though it had been over 10 years since I'd handled any sort of weapon, also got to fire a colt 1911, which was a great experiance for me !


----------



## Marcel (Dec 16, 2015)

I've got a big piece of wood. Lethal in close combat

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 16, 2015)

Marcel said:


> I've got a big piece of wood. Lethal in close combat



I have something similar Marcel, though i used to play cricket with mine ! :lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm like Karl. Since the changes in the UK gun laws over the years, it's now virtually impossible to own anything except single-shot .22, or 'full bore' sporting weapons.
I used to own a Kar98K, a Walther P38, and a Enfield No8 (the .22LR version of the No4), which all had to go.
Having been a firearms instructor, and then continuing for 14 years lecturing on the subject, I've had the opportunity to fire many military weapons, from pistol to light AT, and of course personal weapons in the military, including the L1A1 SLR, M-16, Browning GP, along with the BREN, L7A2 GPMG, Stirling, etc etc.
All I have now is a de-activated (but working parts function) Type56-2, the Chinese version of the AK-47 (AKM) with folding stocj and 'Bakelite' magazine.
Happy to say though I haven't lost the touch, probably due to being taught 'properly', by my father, at the age of 7 - in general, if I aim at it, I hit it !!


----------



## rochie (Dec 16, 2015)

Slightly changing subject, the one rifle i'd love to go to the range with is an M-14, on single occasions i've fired an Ak-47 and an M-16, i also didnt mention the L85 in its original issue though it prety bad !


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2015)

When I was young I had a sling-shot. It was pretty good because I could eject a half of a brick using that.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2015)

The L-85 as first designed (before production versions entered service), would have been good, but now, it's improved from very bad, to just bad !
The daft thing is, when the decision was made to standardise on 5.56mm for NATO, UK factories were already producing the M-16 for overseas customers, so we could have had an 'off the shelf', proven weapon, straight away, at much less initial cost, and also saved all the hassle and extra expense of trying to improve the poor quality !


----------



## rochie (Dec 16, 2015)

I have a pic of Wojtek in his younger days !

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 16, 2015)

Airframes said:


> The L-85 as first designed (before production versions entered service), would have been good, but now, it's improved from very bad, to just bad !
> The daft thing is, when the decision was made to standardise on 5.56mm for NATO, UK factories were already producing the M-16 for overseas customers, so we could have had an 'off the shelf', proven weapon, straight away, at much less initial cost, and also saved all the hassle and extra expense of trying to improve the poor quality !



Sums it up nicely !


----------



## Chief2387 (Dec 16, 2015)

Never underestimate something that can launch steel balls. Remember throwing a rock can be considered deadly force.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2015)

Great !!! Exactly the catapult looked like that one in the pic. Also I had a bow.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 16, 2015)

Chief, et al, to remind, there is an entire thread here called: "THE GUNS WE OWN" where I and many others have posted the various guns that we own.
Here in the good old USofA the 2nd still protects our right to "keep and bear arms"
I've posted all of mine except for my latest an HK 91 the civy version of the G3A3. It fires the 7.62 X 51 shell and is essentially an M14
I also picked up a Henry Golden Boy lever action in Hornady .17cal


----------



## rochie (Dec 16, 2015)

mikewint said:


> Chief, et al, to remind, there is an entire thread here called: "THE GUNS WE OWN" where I and many others have posted the various guns that we own.
> Here in the good old USofA the 2nd still protects our right to "keep and bear arms"
> I've posted all of mine except for my latest an HK 91 the civy version of the G3A3. It fires the 7.62 X 51 shell and is essentially an M14
> I also picked up a Henry Golden Boy lever action in Hornady .17cal



Aw come on Mike, your making me jealous !


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2015)

OK. Being more serious.... as a cadet I used the AK-47 , PK machine gun and FB PM-63. Later when I became a professional military I had the TT pistol, P-64 and P-83.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2015)

As kids, my friends and I were deadly with home-made slingshots, catapults and bows. If seen with them in use today, we'd be arrested, and we'd certainly be useful as silent killers !


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2015)

Terry.. do you remember the "Thierry la Fronde" movie series? I had a such one too.... a very useful tool.


----------



## rochie (Dec 16, 2015)

Wurger said:


> OK. Being more serious.... as a cadet I used the AK-47 , PK machine gun and FB PM-63. Later when I became a professional military I had the TT pistol, P-64 and P-83.



As a cadet i was on an exercise and we were sat having a break when 4 rough looking blokes with slightly long hair and taches went past they waved hello and i noticed one was carrying a PKM !


----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2015)

Wasn't me, honest !
I don't know of that series Wojtek, but we used to make our slings from a piece of leather cut from the heel of an old shoe, and a length of para chord. We were amazingly accurate, over quite a range, as we were too with our home-made long bows and arrows. The catapults were deadly at shorter ranges, especially when using small ball bearings !!


----------



## Chief2387 (Dec 16, 2015)

I should've searched apologies. But, I thought on a sight like this a thread like that would've been front page. Although, this thread can be used for weapons beside the guns we own. 

I have a few BUDK swords and knives. My favorite right now is a Black Panther switch blade.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Wasn't me, honest !
> I don't know of that series Wojtek, but we used to make our slings from a piece of leather cut from the heel of an old shoe, and a length of para chord. We were amazingly accurate, over quite a range, as we were too with our home-made long bows and arrows. The catapults were deadly at shorter ranges, especially when using small ball bearings !!



It wasn't me too.

As far as the slings are concerned... same here. It seems that our early years were almost the same.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 16, 2015)

I was about 7yo. all the other kids had BB-guns, the old Daisy Red Rider type. I got the usual: "You'll shoot your eye out kid" from Mom. So I made a big old sling-shot out of wood and used surgical rubber tubing to power it. My missile of choice were Dad's roofing-nails (he had a huge 50lb keg of them). Could put one half way through a pine 2 x 4. They soon decided I was safer shooting BBs

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 16, 2015)

My first brush with the law was just after i was given a bow and arrow set fo my birthday.
The type with no fletchings and rubber sucker tips.

Well after shortening the string, fletching the arrows with cardboard milk cartons and replacing th suckers with dart heads, i some how managed to skewer a pigeon in our back garden.

Problem was the garden backed onto lots of allotments containing racing pigeon sheds and i killed a racing pigeon, police arrived with said deceased bird with my arrow still stuck in it.

Dont know if dad beat me for killing the bird or not being careful enough to not get observed whilst taking the shot !

Though in my defence i was 7 years old !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 16, 2015)

Wurger said:


> It wasn't me too.
> 
> As far as the slings are concerned... same here. It seems that our early years were almost the same.



Well 4 guys in non standard uniforms carrying Soviet weapons wandering about Salisbury plains in 1984 i first thought we'd been invaded !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2015)

In short I have great "experience" with...

M-16/Ar-15
M-60D
M-249G
Beretta M-9
Beretta 96A-1
M-1911
XD45
Winchester 30-30
Various models of Mauser K98 and VZ24
Various .22's 
Various Shotguns


As for weapons that I own, they are listed in the "Guns We Own" thread. I just currently bought an Ar-15 though to add to that list (just have one more payment and I can take it home)...


----------



## Chief2387 (Dec 17, 2015)

I'd love to own a leopard gun at some point myself. Sawed-off DbL-barrel shotgun.
I can't think of anything that'll brown on intruders pants faster.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 17, 2015)

Chief2387 said:


> ...I can't think of anything that'll brown on intruders pants faster.


I can think of a sound that'll make an intruder turn to Jesus real fast while soiling himself at the same time:
In the still of the night, release the bolt-lock on my Autoloader

The sound of that mechanism closing is about the single most intimidating sound I've ever heard.


----------



## Torch (Dec 17, 2015)

They are actually saying not to do that anymore, have it locked and loaded with the safety on. The bolt releasing can give your position away.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 17, 2015)

Dave, I think I can come up with one: The SNICKER-SNAACK about 10ft away, in the dark, of my Remington 870 Express Tactical pump 12ga chambering a round. First 3" shells are 7.5 birdshot and the remaining 4 are 00 buck


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 17, 2015)

Torch said:


> They are actually saying not to do that anymore, have it locked and loaded with the safety on. The bolt releasing can give your position away.


I never keep one in the pipe.
If the situation dictates that I need to be on the down-low, I can ease the bolt into place by holding back the slide and depressing the lock.

But if a bad guy is in my domain, I have the upperhand regardless and closing the bolt on the Autoloader is more of a psychological tool. Besides, yes, it makes noise, but they only get a general idea of where it's coming from in the darkness.

They will also know that the sound they just heard will be followed by something horrible and now would be a good time to make peace.



mikewint said:


> Dave, I think I can come up with one: The SNICKER-SNAACK about 10ft away, in the dark, of my Remington 870 Express Tactical pump 12ga chambering a round. First 3" shells are 7.5 birdshot and the remaining 4 are 00 buck


I agree Mike, the sound of a pump is unmistakable and certainly is the herald of destruction.

My Autoloader is set up with #9 low brass, followed by #6 high brass and then hollowpoint rifled slugs. It also has a withering RoF.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 17, 2015)

I do like autoloaders but 12gauges tend to be a bit on the heavy/clumsy side with a significant recoil. For inside home defense I prefer my Mossberg SA-20 Tactical. The 20ga autoloader is light, short, and highly maneuverable with a much lighter recoil. While the perception of the 20 is a "Youth Gun" the 20 performs just as the 12 just with less lead. The rifled slugs weigh in at between 5/8 to ¾ ounces, and launch at between 1,500 to 1,600 fps. If we quantify 20-gauge slugs using handgun cartridge nomenclature, the shells are launching .62 caliber bullets weighing between 273 to 328 grains at 400 to 500 fps faster than most defensive handgun rounds.
Common 20-gauge buckshot loads are filled with 20 pellets of No. 3 buckshot. Each shot pellet is a .25-caliber ball weighing 23.4 grains. This gives the shell a total payload of 468 grains with a velocity of around 1,200 fps. Not exactly wimpy


----------



## Torch (Dec 17, 2015)

I must admit I do like my semi custom 870 with 00 choke, 7 rds in the extended tube, 6 on the side saddle and if anything the clack-clack would at least wake up my Italian Mastiff so she could do her job


----------



## parsifal (Dec 17, 2015)

I respect the enthusiasm that the US members have for personal gun ownership. As to whether gun ownership makes US society safer,. or even US families safer, that's a debateable issue. all the statistics available suggest that a heightened gun ownership rate does not make the society safer. just the opposite actually.

Having said that, I can relate to the reasons why people might wish to own a gun for home protection. in Australia you cant own a firearm for "home protection". All guns in private ownership need to be licensed and if you were to put on the license application that you wanted the weapon for protection, the application would be rejected. Valid reasons for gun ownership might include firearms collection of antiques, club membership, pest control (as a farmer). Within those parameters its fairly easy to obtain gun ownership, though you can forget it if you have a record, or if you have a record of mental illness. you must also complete a fairly rigorous gun safety course and pass the examination that goes with that. There is a 28 day mandatory waiting perod from when you apply to when you get your licence

I recently seriously considered re-applying for my gun licence, which is why I know about it. I already have a licence to carry firearms for my work but not at home, but all this carry on in the US and paris recently made me realise how vulnerable we are to the lunatic elements.

If I were to acquire a weapon or weapons for home security, I think there would be three broad categories, handgun, rifle and close range shotgun. I would go for weapons I am familiar with I think, although the rifle would need to be a bit of a departure from that. 

I was considering 9mm Browning, 12 gauge pump action police issue 8 shot chamber short barrel, rifle probably a lever action small bore maybe 0.243 calibre
or similar.

For the moment, whilst I try and figure this out, I have a baseball bat, and a 70lb bow that I rely on. The bow I can hit you with a crippling shot at 90m if I need to.....


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 18, 2015)

parsifal said:


> ...I have a baseball bat...


When you say baseball bat, do you mean an American style baseball bat, or a Cricket bat?


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 18, 2015)

parsifal said:


> I was considering 9mm Browning, 12 gauge pump action police issue 8 shot chamber short barrel, rifle probably a lever action small bore maybe 0.243 calibre
> or similar.



I thought pump action shot guns were illegal to own here? My Dad had to hand his in during the buy back. As for home defence, I own two bolt action rifles (not the reason they were purchased for). I reckon if I let off a round from my Springfield 30-06 in the dead of night it would scare the living sh*t out of any intruder


----------



## parsifal (Dec 18, 2015)

Wildcat said:


> I thought pump action shot guns were illegal to own here? My Dad had to hand his in during the buy back. As for home defence, I own two bolt action rifles (not the reason they were purchased for). I reckon if I let off a round from my Springfield 30-06 in the dead of night it would scare the living sh*t out of any intruder



I thought so too, but when I was speaking to the local gun shop they said they were still legal. Fully automatic shotguns are on the banned list, but pump actions not so

Youd know the on line shop for used guns I daresay; https://www.usedguns.com.au/Guns/used_shotguns/3


and a picture of one I was giving serious thought to:


----------



## Chief2387 (Dec 18, 2015)

Did you guys see the video on knife attacks vs defender with a gun.

It's show the reason why people tend to get trigger happy with people regardless with what they have in there hand.

Within 10ft you won't get your gun from the holster to firing position and sending a round down range before the attacker closes the distance.
They did it with civilians and police officers. I'll try to find it.


----------



## Chief2387 (Dec 18, 2015)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9igSoJHEdUo_


----------



## mikewint (Dec 18, 2015)

As far a home defense is concerned, I cannot think of a more valid reason to have/own a weapon even in Oz. Those outside the law will always have weapons even in Jolly Olde Anti-gun England. I don't live in either place but police response times are highly variable even in cities. The home invasion can occur in much less than a minute. While doors and deadbolts are steel almost invariably the door jam remains unreinforced wood. A common tactic here is for the invaders to use a large sledge-hammer to shatter the jam generally in one blow and they are inside. Good luck getting to a phone and calling for help. Baseball/cricket bats are good weapons but against a gun or multiple intruders, again, good luck. Now remove all of this out of the city and into the hinterlands and "WHO YOU GONNA CALL???" I've been to some small villages in England with a single constable, hello Mayberry and Barney Fife. The outback in Oz? you've got a long wait for help. Here in Arkansas, my town of Lakeview has a part-time cop whose main job is running radar traps on the hill into town. The county generally has 4 deputies till midnight then 2 to cover 587 square miles (1521 square km) and it is worse in other counties. When your need is NOW you've only yourself to rely on.
My first line of home defense are my dogs, i.e., a 90lb(41kg) doberman and a 140lb(64kg) Irish Wolfhound. It is going to take time to disable/kill them. In my nightstand next to the bed is my Keltec PMR-30 with laser sights and a 30-round clip of .22mag hollow points. The .22mag is a nasty little round and the muzzle flash and sound are like a .50cal. Outside the bedroom within easy reach is the 20ga autoloader mentioned above and in another direction a S&W .40cal M&P with a 350 lumen light.
Legal or illegal I'd rather be judged by 12 than carried by six


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 18, 2015)

What infuriates me, is that Drummer Rigby was killed by a pistol and hatchet weilding douchebag (and a car) while horrified onlookers and unarmed police officers watched the ordeal take place. The armed police were several minutes away and responding while he was being murdered.

The Charlie Hebdo attack took place and an unarmed Paris policement begged for his life and was murdered in front of the world.

In these two instances, the assailants used illegal weapons and committed illegal acts in spite of all the laws designed to make a "warm amd fuzzy" world of unicorns and rainbows, where soldiers and policemen are armed with hugs and cookies.

These two examples are not to promote civilian firearm possession, they point out the stupidity of the anti-gun advocates that remove an essential component of law enforcement, especially in a modern world where the value of human life wouldn't buy you a cup of coffee...


----------



## mikewint (Dec 18, 2015)

Dave, the irony of the San Bernardino attack is that it occurred in California where the countries strictest gun laws are in effect. The building where the attack occurred was once again a "Gun Free Zone" where the good law-abiding people had no defense whatever.
As John Locke stated, self-defense is the first law of nature. Each person owns his or her own life and no other person has a right to take that life. Those who would attempt to stop you from defending yourself, are attacking the very right from which all other rights are derived, protection of one’s own life.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2015)

If this discussion turns political it will be shut down...


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 19, 2015)

Very depressing that people feel the need to have a gun for self/home defence. I have relatives in Vancouver Canada and Phoenix USA and its shocking to see the differences in attitudes. In Canada they barely bothered locking the door just a Yale lock or a deadbolt and maybe an alarm. In Phoenix entering the estate meant being checked by a security guard and no entry without permission from the householder and then entering the house it was like trying to break into a bank vault. 

At home I dont know anyone who has had their house burgled or invaded only a friend who had his Ducati stolen from his garage and a neighbour who had her car stolen when she left the keys by the front door and a thief stole the keys by hooking them with a fishing rod through the letter box. I have a friend in the Netherlands who doesnt even bother locking his apartment door or his car working on the principle if someone wants to break in they wont cause any damage and will soon realise he doesnt have anything worth stealing.

I wonder if fear of crime rather than actual crime is causing a rise in gun ownership for self defence.


----------



## Torch (Dec 19, 2015)

Well we had 8 police involved shootings in Denver the last 2 weeks, never happened before, the influx of illegals/gang members/ drug dealers(I-70 is a major drug route) people here are carrying more and more and buying for home protection. So yes it's probably fear of crime but also that it's usually to late after the fact when police show up. This is in no way a knock on law enforcement, just the way it is.


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 19, 2015)

Torch said:


> Well we had 8 police involved shootings in Denver the last 2 weeks, never happened before, the influx of illegals/gang members/ drug dealers(I-70 is a major drug route)



Unfortunately drugs will never be beaten whilst people have the money or commit a crime to get the money to snort, inject or smoke there drug of choice. Stop the consumers paying and the drug dealers, gangs and a lot of criminal activity disappears almost overnight. Till the demand is stopped someone will always find a way to make or import and sell, the history of Alchohol Prohibition was unfortunately never studied by lawmakers around the world.


----------



## parsifal (Dec 19, 2015)

Its not the actual threat posed by criminal behaviour thats the problem. Its the fear and dislocation that the crimes generate that is the problem. People want to feel safe, and the apparent ease that terrorists (and criminals) penetrate our security systems makes people look at that and sometimes feel they need to do something themselves. owning a gun is one of those reactions.

There are two things that hold me back on owning a gun (and perhaps Im over thinking this). The first is that the real threat from harm from a criminal source, in my country at least is extremely low. You are 40000 times more likely to get hurt from a medical emergency than you are from a violent crime of any description. In the US you are about 5 times more likely to suffer from violent crime at some stage. Most of the western group of nations that have opted for tight gun ownership lawsare in a similar boat to us. Gun ownership does not make the society safer. Its a right, and it may, in the future be a necessity.

The second is that all this terrorism stuff is designed to make us uneasy, designed to attack the lifestyle we hold dear. What better way than to force us into a lockdown mentality in which we dont trust each other, increasingly we kill each other, and make the job of law enforcement much more dangerous and difficult?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 19, 2015)

"I'm pretty handy with a Bo Staff"

I'm sorry I couldn't resist any longer...


----------



## mikewint (Dec 20, 2015)

Jim, okey, you bring your stick...I'll stick to my Bat'leth


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 20, 2015)

mikewint said:


> Jim, okey, you bring your stick...I'll stick to my Bat'leth


I'm game...bring it!

I have quite a few edged weapons, but I prefer the balance and agility of a Gladius Iberius

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2015)

But what about the pointed stick ................ or attacking with a bannana ?


----------



## parsifal (Dec 20, 2015)

so, you are a middle class free citizen living in the middle ages, say 1250 in Europe somewhere. What would be your weapon of choice for home protection? Your opponent could be anybody.....

What weapon do you leave behind your front door?


----------



## mikewint (Dec 20, 2015)

A lot would depending on your station in life. The lower classes made do with farm implements and tools. With sufficient skill a man could make a very effective wooden bow and arrows or at the very least a stout quarter-staff. Those more well-to-do had steel/iron muscle-powered weapons 
*Bladed Hand Weapons*
Swords
Arming Swords
Broad Swords
Falchions
Long Sword
Daggers Knives
Anelaces
Stilettos
Poingnards
Rondels
*Blunt Hand Weapons*
Clubs and Maces
Morningstars
Holy Water Sprinklers
Flails
War Hammers
Horsemen's Picks
*Polearms*
Quarterstaves
Spears
Winged Spears
Lances
Pikes
Corseques
Fauchards
Glaives
Guisarmes
Halberds
Danish Axes
Sparths
Bardiches
Pollaxes
Mauls
Becs de Corbin
*Ranged Weapons.*
Franciscas
Javelins
Bows, Longbows, Crossbows
Arbalests


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 20, 2015)

I'd chain up my dragon in the front yard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 20, 2015)

parsifal said:


> so, you are a middle class free citizen living in the middle ages, say 1250 in Europe somewhere. What would be your weapon of choice for home protection? Your opponent could be anybody.....
> 
> What weapon do you leave behind your front door?



you then probably do not have the money to purchase a sword or mace....so its going to be your hatchet, axe, pitchfork, or hoe ( if she isn't in your bed )


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 20, 2015)

I think most people underestimate the lethality of a hoe, especially if she's in a bad mood...


----------



## Torch (Dec 20, 2015)

lol, got me laughing...


----------



## parsifal (Dec 20, 2015)

in England at least it was illegal for the non-military classes to carry swords within built up areas such as london. There were variations to this throughout Europe, in Germany, for example, as a generalisation the carrying of personal blades was more or less universal.

Exceptions in England were made to the carrying of spears, bows and certain pole weapons. clubs, axes and similar blunted weapons were also not subject to this rule.

So if I were a merchant, or other middle class in the middle ages living in England in one of the larger urban centres like London I would probably settle on a small axe and maybe a knife of some description. both legal, able to be carried in most situations, not requiring a lot of specialised training easily stored and virtually indestructible.


----------



## Navalwarrior (Jul 12, 2018)

Chief2387 said:


> This may be to broad and I may make two threads for gun and blade.
> 
> I'm not asking what you own. I don't like the idea of posting online what guns you own for the world to see.
> It just screams not wise to me.
> ...


Resp:
The plate is called a 'loading gate' (for unloading also). I bought one in 1969 and still have it. You are correct with the dates of mechanical changes. Whether one had a Colt or a Ruger, you ALWAYS loaded/carried only five ctgs, and lowering the hammer on an empty chamber!!! The Rugers were patterned after the Colt Single Action of 1973; hence the four hammer clicks to cock (one click for each letter of 'Colt'). As people who couldn't read, or didn't take the time to learn by asking an authority on the use of such pistol, they experienced a discharge by lowering the hammer on a 'live' cartridge . . . and it went bang . . . when you didn't want it to.
How To Load Five Cartridges: pull hammer back two (2) clicks; open loading gate, rotate cylinder. Load one ctg, skip one chamber (leaving it unloaded), load four ctgs. On the last loaded ctg, leave the ctg showing (see it through loading area) and cock the hammer. The empty cylinder will now be under the hammer. While you have your THUMB on the hammer, pull the trigger (holding it back) while you lower the hammer. The revolver is now safe to carry. I routinely carry a Single Action and have practiced this method as the boys did who began using this pistol in 1873. A little practice and you can do it in the dark. Practice with fired 22 (or 44s, etc) cases until you get the procedure down.


----------



## Navalwarrior (Jul 12, 2018)

Navalwarrior said:


> Resp:
> The plate is called a 'loading gate' (for unloading also). I bought one in 1969 and still have it. You are correct with the dates of mechanical changes. Whether one had a Colt or a Ruger, you ALWAYS loaded/carried only five ctgs, and lowering the hammer on an empty chamber!!! The Rugers were patterned after the Colt Single Action of 1973; hence the four hammer clicks to cock (one click for each letter of 'Colt'). As people who couldn't read, or didn't take the time to learn by asking an authority on the use of such pistol, they experienced a discharge by lowering the hammer on a 'live' cartridge . . . and it went bang . . . when you didn't want it to.
> How To Load Five Cartridges: pull hammer back two (2) clicks; open loading gate, rotate cylinder. Load one ctg, skip one chamber (leaving it unloaded), load four ctgs. On the last loaded ctg, leave the ctg showing (see it through loading area) and cock the hammer. The empty cylinder will now be under the hammer. While you have your THUMB on the hammer, pull the trigger (holding it back) while you lower the hammer. The revolver is now safe to carry. I routinely carry a Single Action and have practiced this method as the boys did who began using this pistol in 1873. A little practice and you can do it in the dark. Practice with fired 22 (or 44s, etc) cases until you get the procedure down.


CLARIFICATION: always after loading last ctg, pull hammer all the way back to full cocked position, as only bringing the hammer all the way back . . . will the cylinder rotate to an empty chamber under the hammer.


----------



## Navalwarrior (Jul 12, 2018)

parsifal said:


> I respect the enthusiasm that the US members have for personal gun ownership. As to whether gun ownership makes US society safer,. or even US families safer, that's a debateable issue. all the statistics available suggest that a heightened gun ownership rate does not make the society safer. just the opposite actually.
> 
> Having said that, I can relate to the reasons why people might wish to own a gun for home protection. in Australia you cant own a firearm for "home protection". All guns in private ownership need to be licensed and if you were to put on the license application that you wanted the weapon for protection, the application would be rejected. Valid reasons for gun ownership might include firearms collection of antiques, club membership, pest control (as a farmer). Within those parameters its fairly easy to obtain gun ownership, though you can forget it if you have a record, or if you have a record of mental illness. you must also complete a fairly rigorous gun safety course and pass the examination that goes with that. There is a 28 day mandatory waiting perod from when you apply to when you get your licence
> 
> ...


Resp:
The BHP is a fine 9mm pistol. With the appropriate ammo, I would not feel undergunned. Since you are familiar with it, you should be able to increase your skill with it fairly quickly. Repetition on a regular basis (15 rds) is better than a single outing where you fire 50 rds. You are looking for muscle memory. I taught my daughter over a 4 yr period. First with a 4 inch bbl 38 rev, with the last year shooting the BHP. She has never fired over 30 rds in one outing. She shot sitting only the first time out. She shot almost once a month (she was in college and found it to be a great stress reliever). I do not teach 7 yard shooting anymore, as it gives a false sense of skill. My daughter shoots two handed, slow fire. The second to the last time out, she fired 12 rds, bringing her hands down at 45 deg when she was getting tired, then resumed her two handed (Weaver stance) at a man shaped target . . where she put 11 of the 12 rds in the Ten Ring, and 9 of those were in the X ring! She was 31 at the time. Three young men, who were shooting at 7 yards . . . stopped shooting to watch her finish cutting out the center! Hint: if you feel/believe you are about to shoot a bad shot . . . Stop! Remember, you want your muscles to work with your mind, until they become one. It takes time, but it can be done. We used to shoot 60 rds at a man shaped target from 7 yards out to 50 yards with a 4 inch double action revolver, timed fire. The best I ever did was a score of 542 out of 600 points, tying for 3rd place out of 44 shooters in 2001. I always fired double action! It can be done. I didn't believe how accurate a revolver was, but after watching a friend shoot a 595 out of 600 . . . well I had a lot of work (shooting) to do. Volume will not get you there, repetition (untired) where the brain recognizes muscle memory is most important. Go for it.


----------

